# Exhaust Manifold



## DJs Lawncare (Aug 16, 2003)

I have a 2000 Ford F250 and the exhaust manifold has been going for a while. It is really loud now. I was wondering if there is a gasket (donut) for the manifold or if it is most likely the manifold itself. Also how much does something like this typically cost to fix?


----------



## 84deisel (Dec 2, 2003)

the bolts that hold it to the head break often and can cause a leak.This can be very exspensive if the head has to be removed for repair.Your best bet is to bring it in to a muffler shop that advertises a free inspection and go from their.Good luck


----------



## hickslawns (Dec 18, 2004)

What engine? My old 5.4 Triton had this and the exhaust shop said it was common on that engine. Cost me $500 to remove exhaust manifold, plane it, and new studs/gaskets. Hope it is just a donut for you at the Y pipe, not the manifold with broken studs that is warped.


----------



## Robhollar (Dec 27, 2003)

Ill put my money on a broken bolt in the head...Rob


----------



## DJs Lawncare (Aug 16, 2003)

Well I will let you know what it is. I talked to my mechanic who said he would replace the manifold and gasket for @ $500 pending any unseen circumstances. Gotta love having to get work done on a 5 year old truck. And by the way it is the 5.4L Tritan V8.


----------



## ABC Plower (Sep 28, 2005)

Wow, $500 bucks would have been nice to pay for the job. We just did our '99 F350 w/ the v10 and it cost us $1500. Of course, we brought it to the dealer. They told me we got billed for 18 hours of labor, but it actually took 35. The rest Ford took care of. In all, it was $200 to resurface the manifolds and $20 for some new ss bolts, the rest labor (they had to redrill and tap bigger holes on a few. 
It's a design flaw in my eyes, but not enough of one to be a recall. I'd still ask the dealer. The best preventative measure is to spray PB Blaster on the manifold bolts after every storm. At least that's the advice of the dealer.


----------



## ironworks01 (Jun 5, 2004)

*exhaust leak*

I know for a fact there is a recall on the passenger side manifold on 5.4 tritons.
For 1998-2002 expeditions and f-150 not sure on the 250's though. Good luck it's worth the call to ask.....
mike


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

They have not used donut gaskets for a while now.
_Gotta love engineers!_ They could design it so bolts could be used,but no, this way saves them time and _gets the owned raped later!_
My old 351 has the manifolds rusted out.
I can't wait to work under the hood with a torch burning to take them off!


----------



## hickslawns (Dec 18, 2004)

Ironworks-I sure wish I knew about the recall before I paid someone to do my Ford. Too little, too late. The 99 Ford is now long gone, and I am looking forward plowing snow in the 03 Chevy 2500HD this winter.


----------



## DJs Lawncare (Aug 16, 2003)

I just looked at Fords website and it says there aren't any recalls for my truck. Probably won't admit to the problem.


----------



## All_Clear (Jan 28, 2005)

MickiRig1 said:


> My old 351 has the manifolds rusted out.
> I can't wait to work under the hood with a torch burning to take them off!


I know we are talking different yrs/trucks/engines but.... seems ford has a problem with the manifolds on the pass side alot...

My 351w is the same way however the rusted drivers side has never leaked, the pass side has been a problem since i got the bronco... I'm real close to having it quiet again after much aggravation :realmad:


----------



## smitty (Feb 13, 2005)

*5.4 triton exhaust manifold*

Ford replaced mine on the extended warrenty. cost $100


----------



## DJs Lawncare (Aug 16, 2003)

I had the right side manifold fixed and synthetic oil change for $600.00. The manifold was cracked and I think he sadi there were 3-4 stud bolts broke. Then I had to spend another $400.00 on a front right leaf spring.


----------



## Foxfire (Sep 25, 2003)

*My 5.4*

I to just had the passenger side fixed on my 2001 F-250 super duty, What is the deal with Ford. Its always the passenger side?


----------



## DJs Lawncare (Aug 16, 2003)

Yes I have heard that Ford has quite the problem sith the manifolds. At least on the passenger side. You would think they would improve it.


----------

